# Rogue Float



## ShimanoReels (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello everyone. There were some people talking in the other forum about their floating adventures on the Rogue or the Muskegon River. Sooo what better to do than to find some michigan-sportsman fans out there to do a float fairly soon. I am not to sure how many people would be intrested in this so i thought I would give it a go. As of the date to this, i am not to sure.... lets see if we can get some people intrested in a good day on the water!! Sign up!


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

If I can get up north to get the canoe, I'm in.


----------



## bulltrout (Apr 27, 2004)

I am in keep me posted on dates and times

bulltrout


----------



## ShimanoReels (Apr 18, 2004)

Alright, well 2 people...hey that's cool. I am available at anytime in the next two weeks other than Thursday mornings...I was thinking about just putting in at the dam and floating to where ever we feel like i guess...haha


----------

